# ENGLANDER Pellet Owners-wanna share good stuff?



## jimmieguns (Jan 21, 2013)

Thought I'd open a thread on sharing  your:        and BTW- ALL PELLET STOVES OWNERS                                                                                                                                            WELCOME
  

1-model of unit  
2-time you've been using
3-pellet preference tips
4-usage secrets and tips
5-likes/dislikes
6-usual problems to look out for
7-maintenance suggestions

+++ anything else you may care to share- I am compiling my list to share when i have enough to matter and help others!

PICS ARE ALWAYS A + PLUSSS 

THANKS


----------



## UMainah (Jan 22, 2013)

This belongs in the Pellet Forum


----------



## coaly (Jan 22, 2013)

Done


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 22, 2013)

1- Englander 25-PDVC
2- 6 days
3- 1 ton Lignetics 5 bags Bear Mountain 
4- Changed to mode "C" heats like the sun. 
5- Love the price and availability of parts. Don't like the small hopper size.
6- None yet!
7-I have had it 6 days and have done a full clean 6 times!


----------



## jimmieguns (Jan 22, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> 1- Englander 25-PDVC
> 2- 6 days
> 3- 1 ton Lignetics 5 bags Bear Mountain
> 4- Changed to mode "C" heats like the sun.
> ...


 
Nice- thanks for sharing
I don't hace A B or C type settings---hmm  ?


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 22, 2013)

jimmieguns said:


> Nice- thanks for sharing
> I don't hace A B or C type settings---hmm ?


Shut your stove down and let it cool.

Unplug it for a bit then plug it in and quickly press the blower up and down buttons at the same time.

You can then see what mode you are on and change to another. C burns hotter than D (the default). Some say it burns dirtier (mine actually burns somewhat cleaner).


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love C mode.  Cant believe the difference.   Not really a noticeable difference in the glass or the pot.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 23, 2013)

1-Englander 25-PDVC (2006 model year)
2-Since 2006 but now burning 24x7
3-this unit will burn any pellet - the worse pellets I've ever used were appling county but for the right price I'd still burn them
4-make sure to ensure you check the bottom three buttons have not been changed inadvertently - I checked mine and kids or me must have played with them making for crappy operation in heat range 1 or 2
5-this thing just works - so far so good - utilitarian looks - I wouldnt mind having a prettier stove but as long as she works thats alright by me - price point was attractive (purchase on sale for $800ish I think)
6-top auger has jammed on me two or three times in its life - until finally I removed motor - took apart - stared carefully - put it back together - and has never jammed again
7-I empty ashes out of sides about once or twice a week and clean under the burn plate - I did empty the ash build up on the outlet Tee - not much but after one ton of burning there was about an inch buildup.

Does my 2006 era stove really have some sort of mode setting A,B,C I don't know I will have to investigate later?


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Does my 2006 era stove really have some sort of mode setting A,B,C .........?


 
Yes.  The factory setting for your PDVC should be D

Procedure to check the setting:

•Turn off stove
•Unplug it for a few seconds
•Plug back in
•Immediately press and hold the up and down arrows for the blower, then release.

You should see a letter in the window.


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure why but mine on mode c works best.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 23, 2013)

jim3854 said:


> Not sure why but mine on mode c works best.


I second this! Mine works much better in C. Not only is it much warmer (I burn on 3 all of the time when in D I had to burn on 9 to get the house comfortable) but for me it burns cleaner. Nice white ash and minimal clinkers.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a few Englanders... I like them all.. All for different reasons. 

I love my 30-NC the most (Wood). It will melt your face off 

Some are better than others. As far as there pellet stoves go....... My Old Monster in the Garage is hard to beat... 17 yrs old and still Kickin


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Jan 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Yes. The factory setting for your PDVC should be D
> 
> Procedure to check the setting:
> 
> ...


thx for the info - my 2006 model was set to mode C - I have never touched it before until checking it now.


----------



## jimmieguns (Jan 26, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Shut your stove down and let it cool.
> 
> Unplug it for a bit then plug it in and quickly press the blower up and down buttons at the same time.
> 
> You can then see what mode you are on and change to another. C burns hotter than D (the default). Some say it burns dirtier (mine actually burns somewhat cleaner).


 

Tried it--seems to run MUCH hotter--like 50-almost 100 hotter--is that possible?     is it safe for the stove to run at 9-9 on C mode?  thanks


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 26, 2013)

jimmieguns said:


> Tried it--seems to run MUCH hotter--like 50-almost 100 hotter--is that possible?  is it safe for the stove to run at 9-9 on C mode? thanks


Not sure I haven't done it lol. I went from 9-9 to 3-9 after change. I run 5-9 occasionally to get the house to temp. then go back to 3-9. As you can see I always run my room fan in 9 except at night i run 1-5. Odd I know but I am odd so it all works out. Your stove should have an over fire protection. I can't imagine 9-9 on C though. That would run me out of the neighborhood.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

If it needs to shut down, it will trip the High limit. Run 9-9 for over an hr. If it doesn't trip in the 1st hr, it aint gonna. 

If you need heat, then run it B#LLS Out!!


----------



## jimmieguns (Jan 26, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Not sure I haven't done it lol. I went from 9-9 to 3-9 after change. I run 5-9 occasionally to get the house to temp. then go back to 3-9. As you can see I always run my room fan in 9 except at night i run 1-5. Odd I know but I am odd so it all works out. Your stove should have an over fire protection. I can't imagine 9-9 on C though. That would run me out of the neighborhood.


 
Hi- what effect or benefit is there to run the blower higher than the heat setting?   i thought that may "dilute" the quality heat it puts out?  am i wrong on that?  I ran 9-9 for 2 hours-- no shut off at all.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 26, 2013)

jimmieguns said:


> Hi- what effect or benefit is there to run the blower higher than the heat setting? i thought that may "dilute" the quality heat it puts out? am i wrong on that? I ran 9-9 for 2 hours-- no shut off at all.


Yes. In most cases you are correct. But I do it with no diminished quality so I do it. It may be specific to my situation I am not sure. But I like the results running it that way.


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Jan 26, 2013)

I never knew how to check but I changed from D to C today so we will see what happens.,


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 26, 2013)

cant really comment (im biased) but i've slept comfortably for most of my life with an Englander supplying the comfort.

my dad bought an englander stove in 1977 which i helped feed for years, went into the service, came back home, went to work for englander and have been doing what i do for close to 20 years (june 8 2013) was supposed to somthing to do until i found a 'real job" 19 plus years later, still there, no longer looking for a "real job' even turned down a couple of them, i love doing what i do. 

you know what, i still sleep comfortably with an englander slingin heat


----------



## jimmieguns (Jan 27, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> cant really comment (im biased) but i've slept comfortably for most of my life with an Englander supplying the comfort.
> 
> my dad bought an englander stove in 1977 which i helped feed for years, went into the service, came back home, went to work for englander and have been doing what i do for close to 20 years (june 8 2013) was supposed to somthing to do until i found a 'real job" 19 plus years later, still there, no longer looking for a "real job' even turned down a couple of them, i love doing what i do.
> 
> you know what, i still sleep comfortably with an englander slingin heat


 

Hi Mike! how are you?  spoke to you last week in depth on my 55 trp10...hey , today I switched from D to C on settings--MUCH MUCH hotter(almost 100 degrees hotter)   is that POSSIBLE?  safe? I have at 6-6 right now and is much better than when on D mode set to 9-9...big diff--------   is this safe and completely ok to do?  thanks  you are the expert


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Jan 27, 2013)

A 2008  55-TRP240, that I help my daughter trouble shoot doesn't seem to be able to adjust the mode  like other models. I wish it did would play around with different modes.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 30, 2013)

the 240 doesnt have a mode adjust it was a chip made specifically for that model, it does however have full range changeability in the lower buttons where the "2 auger" stoves are only effected on ranges 1-2.

as for the "d to C"  change, the reason its running hotter is that its feeding more fuel setting for setting, though it doesnt "air balance" as well in some heat ranges in the pdvc model stoves. so it may "run rich" in some ranges


----------



## jim3854 (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems odd because I dont seem to be using anymore pellets than I was when in A Mode.   Thats why I love englanders   .    Dont see anyone from other brands stopping in here.   Thanks for all you do Mike.


----------



## turbosporsche (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> If it needs to shut down, it will trip the High limit. Run 9-9 for over an hr. If it doesn't trip in the 1st hr, it aint gonna
> If you need heat, then run it B#LLS Out!!



I run mine in c mode it's been on 9-9 for a month 24-7 and 1.5 tons later.  But boy is the house warm 75 plus in a 2600 sq ft cape.  Harman 61 who.


----------



## jimmieguns (Jan 30, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> the 240 doesnt have a mode adjust it was a chip made specifically for that model, it does however have full range changeability in the lower buttons where the "2 auger" stoves are only effected on ranges 1-2.
> 
> as for the "d to C" change, the reason its running hotter is that its feeding more fuel setting for setting, though it doesnt "air balance" as well in some heat ranges in the pdvc model stoves. so it may "run rich" in some ranges


 
Thanks Mike for your reply----what effect will "run rich"  have on durability and stress on my stove? what will indicate that it is running rich?  Thanks- remember, I am a newbie here


----------



## Jason Knapp (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Englander EP 25 have a mode adjustment?


----------



## Navy Submariner (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I run mine in c mode it's been on 9-9 for a month 24-7 and 1.5 tons later. But boy is the house warm 75 plus in a 2600 sq ft cape. Harman 61 who.


 
What Englander stove do u have?  What kind of pellets do u burn?  I have a 25-PDV and mine will run fine on 9-9 mode C, then the top auger jams pellets in the drop cavity above bottom auger.  I am going to play with it this weekend and start with 5-9 and work up to 8-9 to see how it goes.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 25-pdvc I have been using Greene gold pellets.  They seem to be ok.  I little to much ash for me but they burn hot.  They r consistent in size so it works.  If u go to hd or lowes those pellet bags have very small pieces which jam the auger.  

Cheap pellets = less heat, more ash, more cleaning , and more issues all around.  

Some people only care about price. But at the end of the day if u have to clean your stove 2-3 times to my every one and deal with auger jams is it really worth it.


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> If u go to hd or lowes those pellet bags have very small pieces which jam the auger.
> 
> Cheap pellets = less heat, more ash, more cleaning , and more issues all around.
> 
> Some people only care about price. But at the end of the day if u have to clean your stove 2-3 times to my every one and deal with auger jams is it really worth it.


 
not one bit of these statements hold any truth,.... you should do your your homework before passing on advice


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok tough guy why don't you worry about selling your pellets.   Didn't your mom teach u if u didn't have anything nice to say don't say it.  

Last time I checked anything sold at hd was junk. Care to explain how hammer hots or bear foots or cubix compairs to stow chow


----------



## jlupi (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Ok tough guy why don't you worry about selling your pellets. Didn't your mom teach u if u didn't have anything nice to say don't say it.
> 
> Last time I checked anything sold at hd was junk. Care to explain how hammer hots or bear foots or cubix compairs to stow chow


 
I think many will say somersets are on par.  Price may or may not be indicative of quality


----------



## jim3854 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just had to go to lowes and get a ton of green supreme 187.00  Should be enought till spring.   I hope.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

jlupi said:


> I think many will say somersets are on par.  Price may or may not be indicative of quality



I was referring to stove chow.  If someone enjoys cleaning there stove on a regular basis go ahead.  

I was also referring to shove chow on jamming augers.  A few of my friends have Englanders harman, st croix they all had issues when they ran chows.  Also the amount of saw dust in the bags effect it as we'll as the dust settles ,makes it way into the auger and eventually sticks to the feed tub / auger.


----------



## jlupi (Feb 5, 2013)

Never used chow but many seem to like it


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is my first stove. I kick myself for not buying it new. I bought it used for $475.00, I kick myself for not buying it new. I've replaced 1 auger motor, 1 exhaust motor, 1 vacuum switch, 1 igniter, all of the gaskets. I have spare blower motor, 1 auger motor and some gaskets.

The new igniter is 2 months old now it takes 2-3 tries. I gave up and just manual start it now.

If I was to buy it new some of the parts would have been under warranty if it need to be replace. The stove is a 2004 model the previous owner only had to replace gaskets and 1 auger motor.

Overall the stove runs great I love it. It's a bit noisy, but of the price I can't complain.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> This is my first stove. I kick myself for not buying it new. I bought it used for $475.00, I kick myself for not buying it new. I've replaced 1 auger motor, 1 exhaust motor, 1 vacuum switch, 1 igniter, all of the gaskets. I have spare blower motor, 1 auger motor and some gaskets.
> 
> The new igniter is 2 months old now it takes 2-3 tries. I gave up and just manual start it now.
> 
> ...



What stove do u have


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Last time I checked anything sold at hd was junk.


 
Somersets,.. Greene team,... Powerhouse,... Presto-logs,...Stove Chow,...to name a few,....all highly regarded pellets,.. all available at HD or Lowes for $209


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

All I no is I tried one bag of chow in my pvdc and it was making a constant bang noise as the auger would go around I also had to burn it on 9-9 and there was hardly any heat coming from it.  Plus the whitfield I bought off cl the guy said he would burn 5 tons though it a year of chow his house was a ranch that was 1200 sqft.  To me that's a little excessive.   I brought it home cleaned it cause it was filthy .  Noticed he had the calibration trims set to max reset them and she runs like a champ.  I called him to thank him for such a steal.  He was shocked that I had it running.


----------



## jlupi (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> All I no is I tried one bag of chow in my pvdc and it was making a constant bang noise as the auger would go around I also had to burn it on 9-9 and there was hardly any heat coming from it. Plus the whitfield I bought off cl the guy said he would burn 5 tons though it a year of chow his house was a ranch that was 1200 sqft. To me that's a little excessive. I brought it home cleaned it cause it was filthy . Noticed he had the calibration trims set to max reset them and she runs like a champ. I called him to thank him for such a steal. He was shocked that I had it running.


 

no offence but maybe maintenance issue?  also 5 tons may sound like a lot but we have no idea about maintenance, insulation, temp settings or any other variable.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

jlupi said:


> no offence but maybe maintenance issue?  also 5 tons may sound like a lot but we have no idea about maintenance, insulation, temp settings or any other variable.


Like I said I cleaned it and now it's burning like it should.  But I'm also running a premium pellet.  The previous owner ran chow.  He also swapped the stove for a pellet furnace.  His house was prob built in the 80's he said when he got the furnace he was running 6.5 tons I told him that's way to much.  I don't care if u leave the windows open and have it on high that's crazy.  I even had people from hd tell me that chow is junk and they works there.  Even the store manager that I'm friends with told me unless u r ordering something special from the pro desk almost all the stove sold here or at lowes is not the same as buying if from a lumber yard or quality store.


----------



## rexrules (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Like I said I cleaned it and now it's burning like it should. But I'm also running a premium pellet. The previous owner ran chow. He also swapped the stove for a pellet furnace. His house was prob built in the 80's he said when he got the furnace he was running 6.5 tons I told him that's way to much. I don't care if u leave the windows open and have it on high that's crazy. I even had people from hd tell me that chow is junk and they works there. Even the store manager that I'm friends with told me unless u r ordering something special from the pro desk almost all the stove sold here or at lowes is not the same as buying if from a lumber yard or quality store.


 
Because those people at HD really know there pellets right?

Been burning mostly Stove Chow in my PDVC for two years now with absolutely no problems related to the pellets.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

rexrules said:


> Because those people at HD really know there pellets right?
> 
> Been burning mostly Stove Chow in my PDVC for two years now with absolutely no problems related to the pellets.


How often do u have to clean it.  I run mind 24-7 on around heat setting 5 and I empty my home made ash trays every two weeks.  And shop vac it once a ton.


----------



## rexrules (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> How often do u have to clean it. I run mind 24-7 on around heat setting 5 and I empty my home made ash trays every two weeks. And shop vac it once a ton.


 
You seriously only use a vac once every ton? What about behind the impingement plate and under the wear plate? How did you modify the burn pot?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Like I said I cleaned it and now it's burning like it should.  But I'm also running a premium pellet.  The previous owner ran chow.  He also swapped the stove for a pellet furnace.  His house was prob built in the 80's he said when he got the furnace he was running 6.5 tons I told him that's way to much.  I don't care if u leave the windows open and have it on high that's crazy.  I even had people from hd tell me that chow is junk and they works there.  Even the store manager that I'm friends with told me unless u r ordering something special from the pro desk almost all the stove sold here or at lowes is not the same as buying if from a lumber yard or quality store.



An Englander stove is an Englander stove. Whether it wears the name Summers Heat or Timber Ridge. 

As for Pellets. Many here burn HD, bLowes, and Menards. I put my Cheap pellets against most peoples anyday. 

My Somersets at $175 are prob one of the Highest BTU to Dollar ratios. Hands down. Just because a Pellet is cheap, doesn't mean there junk. That would be like saying your stove is junk (HD stove and cheap) 

I own Englanders also. I give credit where credit is due. But most here got into burning to save money. All my stoves self clean pretty well (dont touch for about a month or better) ash I don't worry about. Price and heat is all that matters to me.


----------



## jlupi (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Like I said I cleaned it and now it's burning like it should. But I'm also running a premium pellet. The previous owner ran chow. He also swapped the stove for a pellet furnace. His house was prob built in the 80's he said when he got the furnace he was running 6.5 tons I told him that's way to much. I don't care if u leave the windows open and have it on high that's crazy. I even had people from hd tell me that chow is junk and they works there. Even the store manager that I'm friends with told me unless u r ordering something special from the pro desk almost all the stove sold here or at lowes is not the same as buying if from a lumber yard or quality store.


 

your contradicting yourself. Are you ranting against chow or any pellet sold by HD/Lowes? You say you burn green gold, isnt that the same as green team sold in lowes?

Now if you say i like to support my local small businesses and get quality to boot I dont think many would argue.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> An Englander stove is an Englander stove. Whether it wears the name Summers Heat or Timber Ridge.
> 
> As for Pellets. Many here burn HD, bLowes, and Menards. I put my Cheap pellets against most peoples anyday.
> 
> ...


Englander stove is a good no frill unit that does what it is made to do put out heat.  Its priced accordingly.   

Yes as far as cleaning I fill with pellets and walk away. I don't mess with playing with burn pot or scraping it every day. I find it better to let it burn and leave it alone.  

I've read a lot of post on here about how people knock englander stove I think it has to do with the wrong person messing with them.  Do I think the burn pot could be designed better or a better heat exchange yes but I no englander is up against several patient


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> What stove do u have


 
I have a 25 PDVC which is in my basement it heats my living room up to 70s, 2 fan grates in the floor.

It works great, but this is not a stove that I would install in the living room. I'd like to get a Harman for the living room

Money well spent the only complaint is that I'd wish I bought it new and save all the hassle.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> I have a 25 PDVC which is in my basement it heats my living room up to 70s, 2 fan grates in the floor.
> 
> It works great, but this is not a stove that I would install in the living room. I'd like to get a Harman for the living room
> 
> Money well spent the only complaint is that I'd wish I bought it new and save all the hassle.


You couldn't get me to put a stove in a basement.  All that concrete acts like a huge sponge .  I no u put floor grates in but move it up stairs and u will be much happier.  U r probably losing 50 % of the output to the cold concrete floor and walls


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> You couldn't get me to put a stove in a basement. All that concrete acts like a huge sponge . I no u put floor grates in but move it up stairs and u will be much happier. U r probably losing 50 % of the output to the cold concrete floor and walls


 
You're right. My house is very small with limited space. My living room is 12x16 and the wife doesn't want this ugly thing in the living.

I want 1 for the living room but it will be a Harman, unless Englander make something pretty. I'll have to push out a wall to make room for it.

I run the stove at 7AM and have the setting set at 8,8 for 2 hours it heats my basement to about 83 degrees. I leave home a 9AM drop it to 2,2 and my living stay at 68 degrees, outside temp is 27 today.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

Just an





N.E S4 said:


> You're right. My house is very small with limited space. My living room is 12x16 and the wife doesn't want this ugly thing in the living.
> 
> I want 1 for the living room but it will be a Harman, unless Englander make something pretty. I'll have to push out a wall to make room for it.
> 
> I run the stove at 7AM and have the setting set at 8,8 for 2 hours it heats my basement to about 83 degrees. I leave home a 9AM drop it to 2,2 and my living stay at 68 degrees, outside temp is 27 today.


 Just an idea to share with 

Last pic is whitfield in family room


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Just an
> Just an idea to share with
> 
> Last pic is whitfield in family room


 
You have a big house.

What did you do to mod the burn pot in your Englander?


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> You have a big house.
> 
> What did you do to mod the burn pot in your Englander?


I'll take pics when I clean it next time.  

I plugged the side holes and made a guard under the burn pot to force the air up under the pellets as they come out of the auger.  .  You will hear that tons of people on here will chim in saying that englander knows best.  

I'm not knocking them but they can only spend so much time on a product it's part of r&d.  If a company could spend unlimited amount of time then there would never be recalls or updates.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Just an
> Just an idea to share with
> 
> Last pic is whitfield in family room



How much vertical is on that Englander outside? Just wonderin??

BTW - Beautiful home you have there.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

I go horizontal 3 feet left of window then up 8 ft. All code I was waiting for someone to chime in on that

Thanks my wife did the decorating I did the construction total remodel


----------



## smoke show (Feb 5, 2013)

floor length curtains?


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

smoke show said:


> floor length curtains?


Huh


----------



## smoke show (Feb 5, 2013)

hanging behind the stove. no?


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

smoke show said:


> hanging behind the stove. no?


Ya they do.   back of stove doesn't get hot .  Knock on wood.  I replaced the power cord with a custom 15 foot length just so I didn't have to have two extension cords plugged in so the curtain rests against the cord acts like a stand off


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I go horizontal 3 feet left of window then up 8 ft. All code I was waiting for someone to chime in on that
> 
> Thanks my wife did the decorating I did the construction total remodel



Is it 3" venting? 

That may be why you needed to Mod your pot? If you have 2ft horiz out, then 90°, then 3ft horiz, then 90°, then 8ft vert? Thats an EVL of 19. That if your vert, ends with a vert cap. If you turned 90° and a cap, its 24. For 3" vent, 15' EVL is recommended max.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 5, 2013)

bust his chops. sheesh. i was worried about the fire hazard.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Is it 3" venting?
> 
> That may be why you needed to Mod your pot? If you have 2ft horiz out, then 90°, then 3ft horiz, then 90°, then 8ft vert? Thats an EVL of 19. That if your vert, ends with a vert cap. If you turned 90° and a cap, its 24. For 3" vent, 15' EVL is recommended max.



When I set up the stove I just went straight out until i decided if that's where I wanted the stove I didn't want to drill holes in my new siding if I didn't have too.   I mod the burn pot befor doing the outside vertical pieces .  Once it exits outside I'm using 4 in. My evl is code.  Not that it matter cause I used 3 in at my old house going 25 feet.  Evl is one of those things that an engineer made up.  I take it with a grain of salt.  It's like that saying do u really need a warning label on scissors that says don't run while holding.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Feb 6, 2013)

EVL is something the engineers made up??  You maybe right, I heard that people actually believe the world is round and not flat.  I saw some pictures of men on the moon, and we know that was just something dreamed up to justify spending billions.  I with you brother, hang on a second I have to adjust my tin foil hat.  Don't want those darned aliens hearing what I got to say.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful house. Awesome stove.


----------



## chrisasst (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I'll take pics when I clean it next time.
> 
> I plugged the side holes and made a guard under the burn pot to force the air up under the pellets as they come out of the auger. . You will hear that tons of people on here will chim in saying that englander knows best.
> 
> I'm not knocking them but they can only spend so much time on a product it's part of r&d. If a company could spend unlimited amount of time then there would never be recalls or updates.


 
Would like to see this as well, plus your homemade ash tray..


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful home, and I Know you say that the back of the stove never gets hot, but those curtains, are way to close. That is a fire hazard!  I am not busting your chops, if you can sleep at night and are cool with it, by all means carry on


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Beautiful home, and I Know you say that the back of the stove never gets hot, but those curtains, are way to close. That is a fire hazard!  I am not busting your chops, if you can sleep at night and are cool with it, by all means carry on



I no. Cotton burns at  250 * if it got that hot I'd be worried about the warning stickers on the back catching fire or the wall for that matter

I sleep just fine actually its a little to warm might have to open a window.   Lol


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I no. Cotton burns at 250 * if it got that hot I'd be worried about the warning stickers on the back catching fire or the wall for that matter
> 
> I sleep just fine actually its a little to warm might have to open a window. Lol


The front of my englander is currently IR metered at 480 degrees,... the vent pipe at the rear is at 535 degrees.... feeding stove chow !! ...hmmm  

...dont worry bout those curtains,... or the lack of a hearth barrier.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> The front of my englander is currently IR metered at 480 degrees,... the vent pipe at the rear is at 535 degrees.... feeding stove chow !! ...hmmm
> 
> ...dont worry bout those curtains,... or the lack of a hearth barrier.


 
well last time I checked the curtains are not touching the front of the stove nor the exhaust pipe.  nor does my floor.  but then again I made a custom pad recessed into the floor so I didn't see an ugly pad. its stained to match the floor.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 6, 2013)

I am never taking a photo! You guys will murder me! Yes though I have a hearth pad my stove is still on the pallet it came on ontop of the pad! If only I had 2 more inches


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> I am never taking a photo! You guys will murder me! Yes though I have a hearth pad my stove is still on the pallet it came on ontop of the pad! If only I had 2 more inches


 
by all means do.  Im all about as long as someone uses some common sense why not.  there are people on here that groan and moan about changing the power cord length or some other nonsense.  when I read some of these posts I sit back and laugh asking myself how do some of these people actually function in life.


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 6, 2013)

Common sense is not having a wood burning stove touching your curtains!  Arrogance, and confidence can get you in trouble real quick.  We actually function quite well in life, knowing that are families are safe and warm.  My 2 cents!


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Common sense is not having a wood burning stove touching your curtains! Arrogance, and confidence can get you in trouble real quick. We actually function quite well in life, knowing that are families are safe and warm. My 2 cents!


 
well the back of my stove doesn't get hot its a pellet not wood.  I can put my hand on it.  unless theres some magical moment things just don't catch fire for no reason.  if that was the case all those people that hang a dish towel on there oven and turn them on would have burned there houses down.  the curtain is in the back not on top or in front of the room blower.


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> well the back of my stove doesn't get hot its a pellet not wood. I can put my hand on it. unless theres some magical moment things just don't catch fire for no reason. if that was the case all those people that hang a dish towel on there oven and turn them on would have burned there houses down. the curtain is in the back not on top or in front of the room blower.


If you can lay your hand on the vent pipe then your stove is not working properly,... like I said Ive seen vent pipes on pellets stoves reach 600 degrees,... but hey, as long as your sleeping soundly.... who am I to question,.. carry on.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> If you can lay your hand on the vent pipe then your stove is not working properly,... like I said Ive seen vent pipes on pellets stoves reach 600 degrees,... but hey, as long as your sleeping soundly.... who am I to question,.. carry on.


 
if my stove pipe ever got that hot my walls would catch fire.  if someone's pipe got that hot there hi temp switch has to be broken. 

yes my pipe is warm I have a temp gage on it which reads 170 185.  when it starts going up I no its time for a cleaning.  600 degree pipe = cash out the window


----------



## jlupi (Feb 6, 2013)

Pesky clearances to combustibles. They just put that there so people dont lick the hot stove. You know the same people that would buy a pellet from HD


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Englander must have sold tons of the 25 pdvc. $1100.00 for a brand new unit with warranty. I've seen people on craigslist trying to sell a used unit for $1200.00 go figure

This is my first stove I love it.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

yai don't get that and u can get them from am/fm online for 799 and that's for a reman with warranty


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> yai don't get that and u can get them from am/fm online for 799 and that's for a reman with warranty


 
I couldn't pull up that site, I'd like to see what else they have.


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 6, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> I couldn't pull up that site, I'd like to see what else they have.


http://www.amfmenergy.com/manufacturer-refurbished-stoves.html


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Found it, amfmengergy.com


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow great price. Very tempting I need a stove for the living room.

Thanks, I'll book mark the site. Is there a site for Harman as well for reman stove?


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 6, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> http://www.amfmenergy.com/manufacturer-refurbished-stoves.html


I think my next stove is going to be the 25-IP from them. But can you believe the $799 price for a refurb PDVC? That is a steal for that stove as far as I am concerned. I have already got about 5 buddies looking into these stoves because they are so impressed with mine. No one can go wrong getting a Quad or a Harman but I don't think you do with these stoves either. So much bang for the buck! Well i guess no bang as long as you keep the curtains away


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya I havent found a discount price for harman.  Good news is my hopper extension came today now ill beable to hold more than half a bag.  Lol


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Ya I havent found a discount price for harman. Good news is my hopper extension came today now ill beable to hold more than half a bag. Lol


 
Nice! I've ordered my the other day I should have it Friday.

I can't believe I'm spending so much time on this forum instead of a Ducati forum. 

It's been very educational for a first time owner.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> ........ there are people on here that groan and moan about changing the power cord length or some other nonsense.  when I read some of these posts I sit back and laugh asking myself how do some of these people actually function in life.



What gauge wire? You do realize that elongating the cord, will drop the voltage to the Board? Which can make it Chit the bed?  

Thats why certain things are to NEVER be plugged into an extension cord, or add to the current cord. 

The last cord I bought was 10 gauge/25 ft and was $114.99...  Still wouldn't use it on my stoves. I ran a dedicated line just for my Furnace. Why risk the investment? 

How do we function in life you ask? ? SMH?


----------



## chrisasst (Feb 6, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Ya I havent found a discount price for harman. Good news is my hopper extension came today now ill beable to hold more than half a bag. Lol


 
Half a bag....I can get a full bag in mine with most pellets.. Some I can't get completely the whole thing but close. 

Where and how much is this hopper extension?  Pics?


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 6, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> Half a bag....I can get a full bag in mine with most pellets.. Some I can't get completely the whole thing but close.
> 
> Where and how much is this hopper extension? Pics?


 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...xtension&_nkwusc=1500+pellet+extention&_rdc=1


----------



## Jason Knapp (Feb 7, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I'll take pics when I clean it next time.
> 
> I plugged the side holes and made a guard under the burn pot to force the air up under the pellets as they come out of the auger. . You will hear that tons of people on here will chim in saying that englander knows best.
> 
> I'm not knocking them but they can only spend so much time on a product it's part of r&d. If a company could spend unlimited amount of time then there would never be recalls or updates.


 
That's exactly what I did! I'm still working on the guard under the burn pot. Just welding the side holes closed and making a gasket for between the burn pot and cradle made a HUGE difference!


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure why englander couldn't do that


----------



## smoke show (Feb 7, 2013)

Jason Knapp said:


> Just welding the side holes closed and making a gasket for between the burn pot and cradle made a HUGE difference!


 what kinda differences are we seeing? mine seems to get too much air now on 1&2 even with the lba bottomed out.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 7, 2013)

U get a cleaner burn on high less of the ash wad that tends to be pushed into the glass.  Since my house is on the larger end I haven ran the stove on 1 or 2 in a long time.  I typically set it on 5 or 6 and use a thermostat to turn it on off.  But then again mine is in heat mode c so its like running it on 9 or 10 if it went that high.  

I should throw a temp prob on it and run it through different heat setting then make a chart for my friends on here.  Maybe something to due while we r getting this dam blizzard


----------



## Jason Knapp (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a 25 ep, After welding the holes shut, (both rows on the pot closest to the glass, the bottom row closest to the bricks. I also welded the big hole on the left side of the pot. I left the hole open for the igniter.)  I then made a gasket out of the left over material from the new exhaust housing gasket and put it between the pot and the cradle. My stove settings are 2,5,1. My heat is on 3 and my blower is on 5 or higher. My stove is running so much better. Ash is being blown out of the pot, my clinker issue is gone. I haven't had to scrape my pot in over 24 hours!


----------

